# Id?



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know what type of algae this is? I suspect it is thread algae but some of the pics I have seen of thread algae look nothing like this. Also if possible I would like to know what causes this type of algae so I can fix the problem. It was originally a big mess of BBA but it slowly went away and now this has shown up.










Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Probably cladophora. Hair algae might have a similar appearance but is usually longer, also its on the diet of most omnivorous fish whereas cladophora is not. Cladophora algae favours the same conditions as plants. So the best way of getting rid of it is manual removal followed by spot dosing with excel to treat the tangled leftovers on the moss or hardscape.

-Glaucus


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi SirKappa,

+1 for Clado. I think Glaucus got it right. Here is one of my favorite algae sites.


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys! Thankfully this is the only place it has appeared so far. I will manually remove as much as I can and try to spot treat it with excel. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------

